
Wii games are still being made in 2019 because people are using it - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2019/6/20/18662890/just-dance-2020-wii-hospitals-families-xbox-one-stadia-playstation4-nintendo-switch
======
Scaevolus
Just Dance has had yearly releases since 2009, and the Wii has always been
included.

The marginal cost of continuing to support Wii is negligible, since their
engine has always supported it and needs minimal upgrades-- it just needs to
play background video and perform platform-appropriate motion tracking and
interpretation.

I guess middleware support might be an issue, and Just Dance historically used
Scaleform, which appears to be entirely discontinued at this point, but
presumably they have a perpetual license for it.

